# Review:  Wyeth-Scott 6,000 lb More-Power-Puller



## Beowulf (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok, so you may have seen my not-so-flattering review of a Harbor Freight 8,000 lb cable puller: 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/55550/P0/

In that thread, Flatbedford mentioned the Wyeth-Scott puller as a good alternative.  I took  a look at their web-site, and finally scraped together the coinage to buy one.  

I went with the heavier duty of the two offerings, the 6,000 lb (dead lift capacity) unit.  I also ordered an extra handle and a handle extension, since they say they use the handle as the "weak link" for overload.  I ordered it with the Amsteel Blue synthetic cable, a 5' and a 10' choker cable.  Total, after a sale/discount they were apparently running at the time, was something like $313 with shipping.  

The unit arrived about a week later.  It is a night and day difference from the HF unit that I despised and returned after failure.  This puller is the real deal.  It looks like something you would find in an antique store; cast iron construction and heavy (27 lbs with the synthetic cable.)

I had a couple of large objects  that needed to relocate.  They were not in a convenient place to hook a truck/tractor to, so I tested the puller out.  It performed admirably.  It took over the job where the HF unit failed, then proceeded to drag the other, larger/heavier objects with no problems.  I did need to hook it up with a double line pull with the included snatch block, but was amazed at the force this thing will allow you to generate.  I did need the extension handle to generate enough force to move the biggest object, so would recommend it, if you are going to spring for one of these anyway.

I have used similar pullers with steel cable.  I like the synthetic cable on this one better.  It remains relatively flexible when not under tension, so is a little easier to move around than a steel cable.  It winds up nice on the take up reel, forming even layers as you wind more cable onto the spool.

Overall, I am very pleased with the puller and feel that it is a good value at a not-so cheap price.  I think it may keep me from needing to buy a winch for the front of the truck, so it was money well spent.  I like the idea that I can hook it to a tree with a web mesh strap and not necessarily have the truck close to where I need to drag a log or stump or something.

http://www.wyeth-scott.com/


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2010)

Great review and endorsement. I love a well made product. It's tools like these that made America famous.


----------



## fossil (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm really curious as to what the "large object" and the "larger object" were/are.   :roll:   Nice looking tool, and very nice write-up about it.  Rick


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Sep 11, 2010)

That unit looks very nice, well made from the pic.'s.  I might suggest a cable protector if winching across abrasive surfaces. The synthetic cables are great, but will abrade if dragged across rough stuff. Old fire hose works well.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 4, 2011)

I missed this back in September. Nice review. Mine has the wire rope. I don't know if the synthetic was an option when I bought mine. It was before the internet and I called after I saw an ad in a magazine. Back then even if there were more options one did not always know about them. Large objects I have pulled include, logs, trees, trucks, boats, rocks, and machinery.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 4, 2011)

Just get the winch. You never know when you may need to move a big load


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a cheaper version that was given to me.  It works ok in helping get a tree down once in a while.  That is about all I use it for.


----------

